# The problem with fleece bedding?



## Mirax (Oct 29, 2015)

I plan on using fleece or towels for bedding instead of paper cause I heard its healthier and less dusty and sometimes I notice my rat has sneezing episodes and I do too when I handle the bedding. I use carefresh paper. Anyways as soon as I run out of my last bag I would like to go get fleece but my boyfriend told me that rats dont like it cause they cant dig, burrow, or hide their food. Is my rat really going to get upset if he cant dig? I also wanted to use fleece cause I thought it would be easier to clean the cage and less expensive and easier to litter train. But I'll keep using paper instead if rats have the need to dig.Thanks!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey there! I have wondered the same thing, only opposite. I currently use fleece or Boris mats, but often wonder if my ratites would love to dig and burrow. They do chew the fleece and end up underneath it anyway. Half the time they end up laying on the hard plastic of the DCN, I can't imagine that is too comfortable. Here is my future plan, to buy a bass pan for the lower level and fill with something to burrow in and continue fleece/mats on top. A friend here just tried oxbow bedding and she stated that it has little to no dust, however I don't know anything about it personally. Good luck!


----------



## Mirax (Oct 29, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Hey there! I have wondered the same thing, only opposite. I currently use fleece or Boris mats, but often wonder if my ratites would love to dig and burrow. They do chew the fleece and end up underneath it anyway. Half the time they end up laying on the hard plastic of the DCN, I can't imagine that is too comfortable. Here is my future plan, to buy a bass pan for the lower level and fill with something to burrow in and continue fleece/mats on top. A friend here just tried oxbow bedding and she stated that it has little to no dust, however I don't know anything about it personally. Good luck!


 thanks! i notice my rat doesnt chew much and when he does chew its always on something hes not suppose to chew on lol. But at least fleece is cheap if he does happen to ruin it. I wouldnt mind putting some bedding on the bottom floor but my cage is only a 1 floor cage if that makes sense, its pretty small since I only have one rat for now. He might chew through the fleece for awhile cause my rat loves to dig but maybe I can teach him not to lol, I guess we just have to test it out. lol


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know where you live, but if you have a Joanne's fabric I think they are having a fleece sale thru the 11th of November.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Btw, investigated further. Can buy fleece in store or on line http://www.joann.com/anti-pill-fleece. Fleece on sale 2 .99$ yard. Wow!!


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I use fleece exclusively in my cages, and the boys don't seem to dig too much. That said, they do have a bunch of hammocks and tunnels and whatnot to hide in. You can also get a little plastic bin and fill it with scrap fleece for them to burrow and dig in.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I use kitchen towels and washcloths from the dollar store. I have several sets and switch out each week with back ups for accidents. It makes cleaning so much easier ad gives the rats places to burrow. I'd use bath towels but the dollar store doesn't sell them. Good luck!


----------



## Mirax (Oct 29, 2015)

thanks everyone and that fleece scrap idea is a great idea especially for old torn up fleece!


----------



## Mirax (Oct 29, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Btw, investigated further. Can buy fleece in store or on line http://www.joann.com/anti-pill-fleece. Fleece on sale 2 .99$ yard. Wow!!


 wow! sweet! thank you!


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I use fleece and have several hammocks, boxes and other hidey holes. About once or twice a week, I'll put a whole sheet of tissue paper, like the kind for wrapping presents, in their cage. I don't crumple it or anything. The girls go to town shedding it and moving it around. They even put it in the hammocks. It gives them something to do as well as burrow in. They love it.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Depending on your cage, you can give the rats the best of both worlds, fleece liners and bedding! That is the current set up of my DCN - fleece liners on the shelves and a giant tub of bedding for the bottom. This way they can still sleep on the fleece levels but also play and dig in the bedding. I also like to cut up any fleece scraps I have after making the rats hammocks and put those in a little tub or basket with some treats and let them enjoy it. It is a fun enrichment activity for them to dig for treats in the fleece scraps.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

I started out using fleece and should have stayed with that idea , Snowball my female started really scratching herself and I found a big scab on her , I took her to the vet and he is pretty sure she has mites , the only way she could have got mites was from the paper bedding , I was using Kaytee clean and cozy but now it's back to the fleece and she is takeing Revolution for the mites , whats weird is none of my other rats has mites , she is the only one , but so far the meds are working and I haven't found a mark on her in 2 weeks , she gets one more application of the meds and the back to the vet in December for another check up and I keep my eyes on my other 3 girls so far they are mite free


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I have heard if you bedding like that, to put in the freezer for a few days before using. Which is easy to do IF you have the space in the freezer.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

the only problem is I don't have a big deep freezer to put in for a few days so back to fleece and besides it was a pain cleaning up bedding all the time they would scatter it out of the cages and make a mess with it after I make sure no one has any mites I'am going to get a few little plastic crates and put them in their cages and cut up some fleece and shred a few paper towels so they can dig in their


----------

